# Induction date!! =D



## smile4loubie (Apr 28, 2011)

10th May they are starting the induction with the hope of having her on the 11th.


----------



## newbs (Apr 28, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> 10th May they are starting the induction with the hope of having her on the 11th.



Great news - 10th May is a good date (my birthday )  Hope induction goes well, not long now!


----------



## am64 (Apr 28, 2011)

great news loubie lou ...i will be on my hols in wales with no internet so all the best for you alan and little imogen xxx


----------



## margie (Apr 28, 2011)

Hope all goes well - the next 2 months are going to be very exciting for you.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 28, 2011)

good luck i bet you cant wait!!!


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yayyyyy!!!!!!!! At last! And how much fun will it be at your wedding when we both have our Imogens there?? 

Keep me updated! x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 30, 2011)

newbs said:


> Great news - 10th May is a good date (my birthday )  Hope induction goes well, not long now!



May is a good month... my birthday is the 5th =) xxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 30, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> 10th May they are starting the induction with the hope of having her on the 11th.



That's great news, I bet you will  be counting the days.  Best wishes for the safe arrival of baby.  Sheena x


----------

